# Walking between my legs and almost got killed



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Delta, my new 4-month-old toy boy, came home a few days ago. He has been walking between my legs. As soon as I move, he sticks his head and his tiny body between my legs. Last night he's sleeping so I got up to reach to the remote control and he woke up and got between my legs. I tripped over; almost landed on him which would have killed him, I went the other side and sprained my wrist which is now all swollen up. OUCH~ 

I have never had a puppy that does that. I have puppies that zigzag. I have puppies that jump jump jump. But this little guy keeps velcro'ing between my legs, even when I put him on leash! 

Why does he do that and how can I handle this?


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I've never had a problem with dogs that see me coming and stay in one position so I can get around them. The problem comes when I zig right, they zag left, and we meet somewhere! Grrrrrr!! lol

Spud used to cross in front of me from the Heel position. He just wasn't paying attention. 

To train it out of him, I kept walking straight ahead. When he walked in front of my feet he got kicked *gently* . . . or stepped on. He soon learned to pay attention to where I was.

It might be harder to use this method on a Toy. Maybe try a shuffle, wearing slippers, where your feet hit them just enuf that they learn to stay out of the way?

Best of luck. Falls are a dangerous thing!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think while they are tiny what we always called the "kitten shuffle" is safest - not lifting your feet far, and always being very aware of where you are putting them. Kittens often enjoy creeping up on feet, so can be at high risk. Sooner or later a puppy foot gets trodden on by accident and they learn to be careful - Sophy actually taught herself to touch my leg with her nose to let me know she was just behind me. I don't think I have had one that actually wanted to walk between my legs though - use that spot as a safe place, yes - walk there, no!

Perhaps simply standing still and ignoring him when he is in an unsafe position, and making the fun begin when he moves to somewhere safer would be enough? Or a gentle push to one side before you move on? I wouldn't want to discourage him altogether myself, as one of the most useful things I taught my dogs was that between my feet was their safe place - if we meet anything scary on walks they make straight for that spot, which makes it much easier for me to protect them if necessary.

It may be that your fall may have already discouraged the habit - I hope your wrist is better soon.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i constantly am in a circle of "fur sharks" ... i often find myself standing and look down and seelie is between my legs and he's a standard! LOL

cats are notorious. my dogs are notorious. they follow me and are in front of me and beside me and walking through me.. all of the time.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Oh, I hope your wrist is better soon, ouch. It sounds cute, but toys are so tiny. You have to get her to stop going between your legs, it's too dangerous for her (and you obviously). In the middle of the night you could shuffle without lifting your feet up. Before you get out of bed, you could also pick her up. Train her when you are wide awake. You could put a little string on her collar for you to grab and give her a gentle snap in the house and use the leash outside. Usually they learn not to do this after getting batted around by feet, but as you know a toy could get seriously hurt. You will have to be diligent for a while until she learns, but they all do learn eventually. Good luck! I hope others with toys can chime in and help.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

I don't think that accomodating your puppy's naughty behavior for fear of hurting it is a good idea.

I cannot tolerate a dog that walks directly in front of me or on my heels. A controlled "kick" can SAFELY teach a dog that it is in an uncomfortable position. A bully breed might require closer to a kick, and a tiny dog would need something more like a tap. It's like an earlier poster talked about using gentle pressure stepping on a puppy's foot.

If I had a dog getting inbetween my legs (when I didn't ask it to), I would use a foot to tap/push it away. At first gentle, but over time and practice as your puppy learns the behavior is unacceptable, I think correction is appropriate.

Let's see: temporary hurt of correction _versus_ tripping a person and getting crushed or killed.

I vote for correction.

For this, I think a little more forceful pushing away, so that is it distinctly unpleasant, is a natural correction.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

fjm said:


> ...
> Perhaps simply standing still and ignoring him when he is in an unsafe position, and making the fun begin when he moves to somewhere safer would be enough? Or a gentle push to one side before you move on? I wouldn't want to discourage him altogether myself, as one of the most useful things I taught my dogs was that between my feet was their safe place - if we meet anything scary on walks they make straight for that spot, which makes it much easier for me to protect them if necessary.
> ...


This is also what worked for me. I actually used one of my poodle's natural tendency to get between my legs to teach him to stand behind me in case of danger. It took time and patience, but I eventually solved the underfoot problem by gently moving him to my side while using the phrase "_excuse me_" (that wasn't intentional but the first thing that came to mind) and then reinforcing it with praise when he remained there. Now every time I say _excuse me_ he immediately gets out of my way and moves to my right side. You could reinforce this with treats, praise or clicker training--whatever motivates your pup.  I didn't need to kick him or anything (not that I ever would). 

Good luck with Delta and I hope your wrist feels better and soon.


----------



## Leooonie (May 30, 2009)

faerie said:


> i constantly am in a circle of "fur sharks" ... i often find myself standing and look down and seelie is between my legs and he's a standard! LOL
> 
> cats are notorious. my dogs are notorious. they follow me and are in front of me and beside me and walking through me.. all of the time.


I'm sorry... but.. my eyes are watering due to the laughing fit this gave me... 'fur sharks' are so right. especially if you lay on the floor or make a funny noise or bring out food...and suddenly ALL the animals are there... watching...


----------

